# Anton Du Beke and partner expecting twins after IVF



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Ahhhhh such lovely news 

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/strictly-come-dancing-anton-du-beke-girlfriend-pregnant_uk_581f0810e4b09d57a9a8c638?utm_hp_ref=uk

/links


----------

